# Turbo-Frühling



## Limnos (8. März 2014)

Jetzt ist kein Zweifel mehr möglich. Der Frühling hat den Winter verdrängt. Hier mal einige meiner Zwiebel- bzw. Knollenblumen


----------



## ina1912 (8. März 2014)

Hallo Wolfgang, das sind ja tolle Fotos! Wie warm ist es denn bei Euch schon??? Bei uns dauert das noch.....
LG Ina


----------



## misudapi (8. März 2014)

Hallo Wolfgang
sieht einfach nur gut aus. Bei mir sind die meisten Krokosse schon wieder verblüt. Aber meine __ Primeln und kleinen Nazissen blühen wie irre.
Ich war heute den ganzen Nachmittag im Garten und habe weitere Pirmeln und __ Hornveilchen eingebudelt. Dabei habe ich entdeckt, das durch den milden Winter die Vebenen überlebt haben. Auch die winterharte Fuchsien treiben schon aus und bei meinen Seerosen sind auch schon die ersten Blätter zu sehen. 
Ich würde sagen Du hast recht. Der Frühling ist da.
Gruß Susanne


----------



## Elfriede (9. März 2014)

Hallo Wolfgang,
ja, das ist der Frühling, einfach wunderschön.

Um keinen Schnee mehr sehen zu müssen, bin ich gestern nach Ungarn gereist und melde mich heute aus Budapest. Die lange Autofahrt durch grüne Felder habe ich sehr genossen und hoffe sehr, dass ich nicht mehr so viel Schnee vorfinden werde, wenn ich in einigen Tagen nach Osttirol zurückkehren werde.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Budapest
Elfriede


----------



## mitch (9. März 2014)

... auch die kleinen sind schon wieder fleißig


----------



## Digicat (9. März 2014)

Servus

Der __ Winterjasmin blüht ...
 

Bienchen konnte ich noch nicht beobachten, aber eine Hummel hat mich heute umflogen.

Von Wolfgangs Bilder kann ich bei uns nur die __ Schneeglöckchen bestätigen.
__ Primeln und Frühlingsknotenblumen blühen auch schon.
 

Palmkatzerln kommen auch schon
 

Sonst liegt noch alles im Winterschlaf


----------



## Limnos (9. März 2014)

Hi

@ ina Heute ist es 23°C warm geworden. Im letzten Winter habe ich hier nicht eine Schneeflocke  gesehen, geschweige denn eine Schneedecke. Die maximale Eisdicke auf der Regentonne oder dem Teich war zwischen 1 und 2 mm. Die Passionsblume und eine Geranie haben draußen ohne Blattverlust überlebt. __ Immergrün und Gartenprimeln hatten zu jeder Zeit Blüten! Also wenn man mich fragt, können künftig alle Winter so sein. Ich würde da nichts vermissen


----------



## ina1912 (9. März 2014)

ja ja, das Rheinland....immer die ersten!. wunderhübsche Bilder!
LG Ina


----------

